# Putting on a pedestal.



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

All thru my teenage years and up till now I have heard the phrase " don't put me on a pedestal". What does that mean, and what does it look like?


----------



## Marriedwithdogs (Jan 29, 2015)

Thound said:


> All thru my teenage years and up till now I have heard the phrase " don't put me on a pedestal". What does that mean, and what does it look like?


It means don't think more highly of me than You should. Don't see me as perfect bc I WILL let you down!


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Marriedwithdogs said:


> It means don't think more highly of me than You should. Don't see me as perfect bc I WILL let you down!


Can't say it any better than this.


----------

